# pier carts



## beachbum69 (Jul 25, 2003)

i would like to see some pictures or ideas of some of the pier carts you guys have made.i know there is some on the market,but quite expensive for someone who goes on the pier a few times a year. thanks


----------



## firedog (Apr 27, 2003)

Beachbum69, I took a small handcart which you could stand up or remove the bolts and the handle would bend down , hard to explain but it has wheels in the middle so when you move the handle it is now on 4 wheels instead of 2, two big wheels in the back and 2 utility wheels (small) on the front and it makes a cart you can find these carts at Wal-Mart, Lowes, etc. I took the part which ussually goes under thing to lift them if it was standing up, which now lying down make a plate to mount rod holders I put three you could probaly fit 4, and them I use bungees to secure my cooler and soft tackle bag and just pull, not ggod for the beach, great for the pier, hope you can understand this,


----------



## PJnc284 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Pier Cart*

http://www.lowes.com/lkn?action=truespectraProcessor&catalogid=CARTS&prodname=653156184003
This is a yellow one that lowes sells called a Garden Cart. I have a green one that I bought from Sams. just add rod holders on the side and you're set. Sides can be folded down or removed completely. I love mine.


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

SEARCH FOR FISH-N-MATE THERE IS A SMALL AND LARGE VERSION


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

*Re: Pier Cart*



PJnc284 said:


> [B
> This is a yellow one that lowes sells called a Garden Cart. I have a green one that I bought from Sams. just add rod holders on the side and you're set. Sides can be folded down or removed completely. I love mine.  [/B]


That's pretty nice looking. couple of questions:

How heavy is it (doesn't say in the add) ?

How wide are the tires ? Think it would work for the Beach?

Thanks.........


----------



## PJnc284 (Apr 28, 2003)

*Pier cart*

It isn't very heavy. in fact I could probably take it and hold it over my head with ease(empty that is). now when i put all my junk in it, it is a handfull for 1 person to load, but it can be done. I bought a set of atv ramps and they make it a lot easier. note: when I fish, I bring everthing except the kitchen sink. anyone can recognize me. i'm the only one pulling a tractor trailor.  tires on mine are maybe 3" wide. don't know if it'd be good on the beach though. I love it though. best $80 I ever spent. if you buy one, you won't be sorry. guaranteed.


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

Thanks for the info..........


----------



## seafisher (Mar 11, 2003)

I went to Tractor Supply and got their 'red wagon.' I like it very much and it was only $50. Once I got it, I bolted four 1 1/2" PVC pipes on each side and three 2" pipes on the back. It came with 10" pneumatic tires, so, it rolls great in sand and does not bang everything around on the pier planks like the hard-tire ones do. I can carry 11 rods, a soft tackle box, a dry storage box and two five gallon buckets, and two coolers with no problem.


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

seafisher said:


> *I went to Tractor Supply and got their 'red wagon.' I like it very much and it was only $50. *


Where is this "Tractor Supply" ? Do they have a site or pics ?

Thanks............


----------



## cookieman (Apr 7, 2002)

*Pier wagon*

Hey Guys, 

The wagon also can be found at Costco right now for 49.95. Duel purpose; Honey do's around the house and then use it for fishing that's what I do. Works great . Fix rod holder rack out of pvc pipe that you can attach to the back fill er up and take off!!!


----------



## seafisher (Mar 11, 2003)

The web site for Tractor Supply is www.tractorsupplyco.com


----------



## seafisher (Mar 11, 2003)

I looked on their web site and unfortunately, they do not have the red wagon I have. They do have one of these, www.mytscstore.com/detail.asp?pcID=5&paID=4989&soneID=5000&page=1&productID=830 . I did not get one though because it would be too heavy to get out of my truck with it loaded. I do think it would make a pretty good cart though.


----------



## TopSnipe (Apr 24, 2002)

*Pier Carts*

Check this thread:

http://floridasurffishing.net/forum...topic&forum=100&topic_id=82&mesg_id=82&page=6


----------



## beachbum69 (Jul 25, 2003)

thanks guys for all of the good ideas. i will just have to make up my mind wich is best for me. thanks again.


----------



## Topsailbum (Apr 10, 2003)

cart that seafisher linked too has 13" tires.should do well in the sand.respectable looking cart


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

i have the same one PJ mentioned except its green and came from sams. had it for 2 yrs now and it will hold as much as the lg alum one if not more. have it set up for holding 6 rod holders, have tackle box on the back side so i just have to drop the gate and have total access to my box. carry cooler, box, gaff, umbrella, chair, 6 gal bait bucket, and everything else to make my day of king rigging comfortable. carry everything i need for any situation. cart is heavy when loaded but just lift it up on a hitch hauler on the back of my car and drive away, no loading or unloading. alot of the guys at KHP use this cart, sometimes 5 or 6 there on a given day. too heavy to pull in the sand even with the lg tires but then again i dont think any of the xcarts made today will puill in soft sand.


----------



## surffishn (Jun 29, 2002)

I saw one made out of a old lawnmower once.Motor removed of course.If you fish piers you will see all kinds of ideas used.Two things that are mandatory wheels and bungee cords.


----------

